# Mansard roof vs Mayan roof



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Reconstruction by Ariaski, on Flickr









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7010/6798398243_a0657b5054_b.jpg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Dampierre_en_Yvelines_Chateau_02.jpg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Germania_Life_Insurance_Company_Building.jpg


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Palais_elysee.jpg


Palenque, temple of the cross by Orion1611, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Ek Balam by Diorama Sky, on Flickr









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Xkichmook6.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

I like this comparison...


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

http://cookjmex.blogspot.com/2011_06_01_archive.html









*By Teobert Maler 1904*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

No discussion?


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> No discussion?


What are we discussing? Looks?


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

anything over the topic


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't get it :dunno: 

But i do like flat roofs


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

flat roofs can be dull at times


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

143 palenque north group by watkins.philip, on Flickr


Two-Family Mansard in Cambridge MA by Centers and Squares, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...-Fass_Detail.jpg&filetimestamp=20100930180112


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow!!..i didn't know this thread actually existed.I'll go for Mayan.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

this thread is boring hno:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Photo by Massimo Borchi.*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Blv-haussmann-lafayette.jpg


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> this thread is boring hno:


Then stop pushing it.

I don't see a point in a "roof a vs. roof b"-Topic.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

why not?


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Because its apples and pears.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

no its not, they look extremely similar, what is wrong with asking people for their opinion over which one is better? i guess i could have put a "tie" option on the poll.


----------

